# Online aber keine Seiten und kein icq usw



## bluex (17. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin zwar Online aber ich kann keine Verbindungen aufbauen, weder mit einem Browser noch Messenger usw....

Das seltsame ist das es über es alles funktioniert sobald ich mich im LAN befinde und über dsl surfe . Wenn ich mich aber mit einem Moden ins www begeben möchte kann ich keine Seiten aufrufen , obwohl ich laut dem Surfprogramm online bin ... 

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte ... evtl irgendwas mit der DNS ? 

MfG
blueX


----------



## kalle123456 (17. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal es liegt daran, das du keinen DNS Server zugeiwesen hast.

Gruss


----------



## bluex (17. September 2008)

ah hmm und wie mache ich des? ... bin noch n ziemlicher Neuling in Linux .. xD


greez
blueX


----------



## kalle123456 (17. September 2008)

Wie sieht denn der Inhalt deiner etc/resolv.conf aus?


----------



## bluex (17. September 2008)

Hm da steht als nameserver die Netzwerkip vom dslrouter drinne 0o 

Hab da nun einmal die nameserver eingetragen die inner /etc/ppp/resolv.conf dinnen standen .. aber keine Veränderung. :-(

_route -n_ erbrachte mir folgendes:  



> Kernel-IP Routentabelle
> Ziel               Router        Genmask        Flags Metric Ref        Use Iface
> 139.4.248.9 | 0.0.0.0 | 255.255.255.255  | UH |    0 |    0 |            0 | ppp0
> 0.0.0.0 | 0.0.0.0 | 0.0.0.0. | U | 0 | 0 | 0 | ppp0



Weis aber nicht ob des so sein soll das da überall blos 0 drinnen steht ... 0o


----------



## LarsT (18. September 2008)

bluex hat gesagt.:


> Hm da steht als nameserver die Netzwerkip vom dslrouter drinne 0o
> 
> Hab da nun einmal die nameserver eingetragen die inner /etc/ppp/resolv.conf dinnen standen .. aber keine Veränderung. :-(
> 
> ...



Liegt am Routing, jede Zugriffversuch aufs www wird über den Router geleitet.


----------



## bluex (18. September 2008)

Hmm dann müsste ich eigednlich bos die Route löschen und dann müsste er ja automatisch die neue zum Modem setzen


----------



## bluex (20. September 2008)

Hi

Also pidgin und alles Andere funktioniert jetzt. Blos der Browser will immernoch nicht. Google kann ich auch nichmal über die ip direkt aufrufen. 
Kann es evtl doch n firefox liegen  Im lan geht er und alles Andere auch . Mit Modem geht nun auch alles blos firefox ned.


Ein Problem behoben und schon steht das nächste an ... 0o langsam mag ich linux ned mehr ^^ 

MfG
blueX


----------

